#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Web designing tips needed for my new webpage?

## Bhavya

Hi Guys,

I would like to create new webpage for Paperquilling greeting cards.
I need some tips for how to do it i mean web-designing single page layout using photoshop will be good.


Can you guys give me some tips?


Thank you!

----------


## Moana

> Hi Guys,
> I would like to create new webpage for Paperquilling greeting cards.
> I need some tips for how to do it i mean web-designing single page layout using photoshop will be good.


14 Essential Tips for Improving Your Web Design tthis site will give yu some quick idea for you to learn this!

----------


## Bhavya

> 14 Essential Tips for Improving Your Web Design tthis site will give yu some quick idea for you to learn this!


Thanks for sharing this article here Moana It's really helpful :Smile:

----------


## Assassin

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to create new webpage for Paperquilling greeting cards.
> I need some tips for how to do it i mean web-designing single page layout using photoshop will be good.
> 
> 
> Can you guys give me some tips?
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Better for the basics aspects start with blog site then move on to web site design it may help you to understand the components.

----------


## Bhavya

> Better for the basics aspects start with blog site then move on to web site design it may help you to understand the components.


Thanks for your advice Assassin, Then I will start with the blog site :Smile:

----------

